# Before I buy the BFD, what else will I need?



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

HI guys, I am working on my new subwoofer and am readign that I will need to come see you guys next.

I am using the BKA and a single TC2000 in a 3.5 cu ft sealed enclosure...pretty much for 100% HT. I do have the Rat Shack 33-2050 SPL meter and a macintosh computer. I downloaded the room EQ just to be sure it would install. I also have a Marantz SR-7500 that includes a mic for in room auto adjustments. I am also expecting you guys to say that none of this stuff is usable.

So besides the BFD...what other items will I need to tame my bass.

thanks!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's see... you could start with a new driver, then a bigger box with a port, a new SPL meter, a PC, a new receiver... :bigsmile: Obviously just kidding, but couldn't resist. Welcome to the Shack! 

If you plan on using the receivers auto eq function, you will want to do those adjustments prior to setting filters with the BFD. Sometimes those auto eq's will effect the sub response. The RS meter is indeed suspect, but you may be okay using the .cal files from the Downloads page. The problem is you really have no idea for sure if it's accurate... it's kind of a **** shoot. The Galaxy CM-140 is your best bet if you can snag one for 100 bucks somewhere. You may want an MIDI/USB interface to auto load the BFD, but I'm not sure which one is the correct one for your Mac.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Let's see... you could start with a new driver, then a bigger box with a port, a new SPL meter, a PC, a new receiver... :bigsmile: Obviously just kidding, but couldn't resist. Welcome to the Shack!
> .


Or I could just turn this stupid computer off and save myself thousands of dollars a year:innocent: 

OK...all good info and all expected. Let me get this thing fired up this week and I will be back to you.

thanks!!


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

OK, so I said I would get back to you...i just didn't expect it to be this late. But I am back in the market for an EQ. I am torn between the BFD and the eD eQ.2. I think I am going to to buy a BFD, would the CM-130 be OK? 

Time for more research.....


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> would the CM-130 be OK?


No, it doesn't have an AC output to connect it to your PC for testing. You would need the CM-140 model.



> So besides the BFD...what other items will I need


I haven't seen any frequency response graphs yet at your listening position with the new sub. Why are you purchasing an EQ when you may not need one?

brucek


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

i will have to figure out how to post a FREQ curve. Problem is I have a mac and I am not sure I have the right equipment to do this....

must do research...thanks!!


----------

